# Xbox One retail models rolling off production line



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One retail models rolling off production line*

Microsoft’s Larry Hryb – Major Nelson – has posted a photo of the very first retail Xbox One unit to be produced.

Hryb posted the photo on Twitter, describing it as “the very first Xbox One off the assembly line”. It’s our first look at what is presumably the final retail packaging for the console, which launches in November.

This unit will be accompanying Microsoft to the Tokyo Game Show, which runs September 19 through 22.










Source: VG24/7


----------

